# Nutsedge products



## Jordan90 (Apr 7, 2019)

If anyone is looking for a good sedge product

Look at The AMES Companies,Inc 069 037321000693 Sedge Ender Weed Killer, 1 Pt. https://www.amazon.com/dp/B006MVFSOE/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_8TD9CbC6EGW0X

I sprayed this Saturday and today two days later here is the results on just a few I took pictures of. Everything I sprayed is the same! Unreal


----------



## smurg (May 30, 2018)

I bought Sedge Ender starting out (and still since I have some left) and it's worked fast with good results on kill. However, Pro Sedge (Sedgehammer clone) is cheaper on a per app amount with a better kill, albeit slower. Think i'll buy that next.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Sedge Ender is a consumer version of FMC Echelon. Sulfentrazone+Prodiamine. Good for rapid burndown of sedges and broadleaves. Will need multiple applications at the lower rates to get Purple Nutsedge. Pro Sedge is a good choice too. Can virtually eliminate Nutsedge for the year when applied twice


----------



## erdons (Apr 3, 2018)

I found image at Walmart yesterday, anyone have success with it? Pretty big bottle for $9 vs a packet of sedgehammer costing $10-$15.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Which Image? There are several Image brand weed killers. I know the one containing Ammonium salt of Imazaquin. That works well on Nutsedge but it is hard on the lawn.


----------



## erdons (Apr 3, 2018)

Greendoc said:


> Which Image? There are several Image brand weed killers. I know the one containing Ammonium salt of Imazaquin. That works well on Nutsedge but it is hard on the lawn.


It has sulfentrazone and quinclorac, haven't tried it but took the risk at $9.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Not that effective. Sulfentrazone will need multiple applications to control Nutsedge. It rapidly burns down but grows right back from the first application.


----------



## erdons (Apr 3, 2018)

Greendoc said:


> Not that effective. Sulfentrazone will need multiple applications to control Nutsedge. It rapidly burns down but grows right back from the first application.


The bottle is pretty big, probably enough for 40 applications on my lawn, I have a packet of sedgehammer I might throw at it also.


----------



## Bermuda_Newbie (Jun 15, 2018)

How long do you wait to mow after spraying sedgehammer? It says 4 hours before watering but should it sit on there for a couple of days before I mow?


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Mow 5 days after application


----------



## DuncanMcDonuts (May 5, 2019)

The sedgehammer video says don't mow two days before or after application. I just sprayed it for the first time on my lawn yesterday, but with some rain in the next few days, my next mow will probably be Friday.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Thanks for the kick in the rear. Bought the Sedgehammer packet from DoMyOwn.


----------



## Bmossin (May 31, 2018)

I've had good luck with dismiss. I had some kyllinga issues. I am also using Pennant Magnum this year to hopefully stop them before I have any issues.

https://www.domyown.com/dismiss-turf-herbicide-p-1517.html


----------



## daniel3507 (Jul 31, 2018)

Sedgehammer is in my future it looks like. Just wish there was something that would kill broadleaf weeds, sedges, and poa all at once!


----------



## Bermuda_Newbie (Jun 15, 2018)

Greendoc said:


> Mow 5 days after application


5 days! My grass will be a shaggy mess. I guess that's better than the giant green leaves popping out of it.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

daniel3507 said:


> Sedgehammer is in my future it looks like. Just wish there was something that would kill broadleaf weeds, sedges, and poa all at once!


I used this product last summer to deal with a proliferation of yellow nutsedge using a hose end sprayer. It is 1.6% Sulfentrazone and 5% Quinclorac and it worked pretty well to knock down the nutsedge and crabgrass problem I had, and also killed poa annua (although that might have been change of season death)....

I have a 24 oz. bottle left over and plan to use it up spot spraying. 4 oz. per gallon mix rate.

@Greendoc - since you are participating in this thread, may I please ask what you would recommend using for killing off yellow and purple nutsedge?

Many thanks for any guidance you care to provide to the forum's membership! :thumbup:


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

I like Pro Sedge or Sedgehammer on cool season lawns. On warm season lawns, I like Certainty. Sulfentrazone based herbicides do work, but they need to be applied in a way that a specific amount is sprayed on an area. Looking at the labels, when Sulfentrazone has been combined with Quinclorac in a fixed amount, one application of that product leaves one short of the Sulfentrazone needed for long term control.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Greendoc said:


> I like Pro Sedge or Sedgehammer on cool season lawns. On warm season lawns, I like Certainty. Sulfentrazone based herbicides do work, but they need to be applied in a way that a specific amount is sprayed on an area. Looking at the labels, when Sulfentrazone has been combined with Quinclorac in a fixed amount, one application of that product leaves one short of the Sulfentrazone needed for long term control.


As you may remember my yard is currently Overdosed on MSM - is a certainty application, spot sprayed, safe? The upside is I have no weeds in my yard except sedges.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Safe. @SCGrassMan


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Greendoc said:


> Safe. @SCGrassMan


Cool, thanks. My buddy just put down fresh sod that's LOADED with sedges. Is 90 days sufficient to wait on new sod for that?


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Spray it now. no need to wait


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

@Greendoc:

Thanks a million on your advice on dealing with nutsedges!

I have experienced exactly what you have articulated: the nutsedge would burn down and die back at the surface level, but it would regrow and have to be retreated. That caused the visible growth to die off, but I believe the nutlets must have survived in some areas of my yards.

This season I have had less nutsedge over my entire yard (front and back) but it is far less pervasive; just pockets where it re-emerges, primarily in areas of compacted soil from home construction and related vehicle traffic, so I gained ground but do not have total control.

I have warm season grass, so I am pleased you recommend Certainty, since I bought that and plan to use it once I use up the "big box store" consumer concentrates I bought before starting to actually study and educate myself on what I should be doing versus hoping I picked a product that would work....

So Certainty it is for me. Thanks again for your guidance!

:nod: :thumbup:


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Straight Sulfentrazone is a very important component of a sedge control program. When Broadcast applied to the entire lawn, it goes into the soil and targets the nuts. One does not see that effect when it is only spot sprayed on visible weeds. I do not spot spray a lawn that has Nutsedge. Whole thing gets done. I also combine Certainty + Sulfentrazone to get two MOA and more rapid burndown.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

That is also excellent information, @Greendoc!

Thanks again!


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

@FlowRider, Have you read the Bermuda Triangle yet?


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

@dfw_pilot I have read the Bermuda Bible.

Proof that I am an acolyte:



I just thought @Greendoc might have some sort of super duper secret weapon he might share.

It has been awhile since I read it. But these two were the first things I picked up the first time I set foot in a Site One store.

I am just using up my old stuff I bought back when I was just starting to wrassle with these tougher diehard weeds.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

FlowRider said:


> @dfw_pilot I have read the Bermuda Bible.


Yes, the Bermuda Bible is a good read as well.


----------



## Easyluck (Feb 5, 2019)

Does Sulfentrazone need to be watered in to reach the nutlets?


----------



## smurg (May 30, 2018)

Easyluck said:


> Does Sulfentrazone need to be watered in to reach the nutlets?


Regardless of what I read on forums, I always read the labels now as the manufacturer covers everything required. The one thing I see missing from time to time is whether or not the product can or should be used with an adjuvant.

Label I read doesn't explicitly reference whether or not to water but based on it being mobile in soil and requires higher rates for Sandy soils, i would not water it in. Someone with experience using it could chime in though.


----------



## Easyluck (Feb 5, 2019)

smurg said:


> Easyluck said:
> 
> 
> > Does Sulfentrazone need to be watered in to reach the nutlets?
> ...


That's why I asked and perhaps I should have provided a caveat that the label doesn't state. I couldn't find anything on the label (dismiss, 4L or blindside) that said you should or should not water it in. The labels did have information about use of surfactants and adjuvants. It also states that Sulfentrazone is dual action which works on both foliar and tubers (nutlets). Since the tubers are deep in the soil I didn't know if the product needed watering in.

I suppose the label not stating one way or the other one should assume that application instructions via sprayers is sufficient for dual action. I think I have my answer.


----------



## Cheesetoast (May 1, 2018)

Would you guys recommend sedgehammer mixed with Agrisel Sulfentrazone 4F Herbicide https://www.domyown.com/agrisel-sulfentrazone-4f-herbicide-p-21369.html


----------

